

Arduino Projects of the Web - raju
http://hacknmod.com/hack/top-40-arduino-projects-of-the-web/

======
ambiate
I just got my arduino kit in the mail yesterday from the free day (also known
as break my f5 key day). I stayed up all night toying with some infrared
lights. I removed the infrared sensor from my craptacular logitech webcam and
the fun began.

The first thing I noticed from hooking up a few hundred ir leds (best $5 spent
on ebay) was the heat the board was producing. This makes me consider dusting
off the nerd kit and hooking up the TX/RX to the nerd kit and have 1/4 of the
leds on the nerd kit and some of the data processing working there.

My end goal is to make a tablet, but right now I'm just toying with a desk
sized white board.

~~~
compumike
Hey ambiate,

I think you were one of the first few hundred USB NerdKit customers, before we
added the 2N7000 MOSFETs to the mix. Those would probably make your life
easier in terms of controlling a bunch of of LEDs at once just for pure power
handling reasons. (Won't dive into this here -- ask on our forums for more
info.) If you haven't logged in to our site recently, then be aware that we
have lots of customers playing with IR at the moment, for example:

a custom IR TX/RX remote control (two separate microcontrollers) plus
accelerometer at <http://www.nerdkits.com/forum/thread/458/>

a intervalometer, sending commands to a Nikon or Canon camera via IR remote
protocol at <http://www.nerdkits.com/forum/thread/338/>

as well as lots of customers getting into our recently-released LED Array Kit
and controlling lots of LEDs (although where individual control is favored
over total brightness).

Mike (co-founder, NerdKits)

~~~
ambiate
Thanks Mike!

You're absolutely correct. At 20 cents a pop I can't really complain either.

On a side note, I'm absolutely floored by a response not only on HN but by
email too! That's great business. Thanks for the links and info.

------
metachris
Too bad that the #1 project (Arduino driving on 2 wheels like a segway) was
last updated in 2008 :(

Would be great if the author keeps working on the project and the Arduino2Lego
library

\- <http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1221664564>

\- <http://sourceforge.net/projects/a2l/files/>

------
nraynaud
Like the laser harp show ?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tfoto7sokk> concert given in 1990 The lasers
where going up to the Arc de triomphe (actually relayed from the top of the
harp for security reasons I suppose)

------
homerjoe
OMG! New favorite site - Hack N Mod is incredible!

More Arduino projects: <http://hacknmod.com/topics/arduino/>

------
pasbesoin
There's a fellow in Iowa using an Arduino as part of a GPS guidance system he
developed for his tractor.

<http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1254445743>

Last I checked, he had his variance from ideal track down to 1.5 inches.
Interesting read.

